
Facebook growing, but more roadkill coming? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2007/05/18/facebook-growing-but-more-roadkill-coming/
======
dawie
Interesting how Canada jumped on the bandwagon so quickly

------
892374972934879
obvious.

